# FC Tex...



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

FC Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider.....*Tex*...won the Open in Maine!

This is the first Tremblin Earth dog to title FC...I am proud of Al Arthur, Miss Kate Simonds, and especially Tex. 

Great job guys!



KF



From the event thread:

Open 1st Tex - Al Arthur
2nd Nitro - Al Arthur
3rd Allie - Phil Irmischer
4th Zip - Roy Morejon
RJ Rip - Rick Roberts
JAM Punch - Mark Mosher
Speedo - Rick Roberts 





.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you breed the dog?

Did you train the dog?

Did you name the dog?

Congratulations all around to everyone involved.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

I bought him, named him, trained him from basics through transition with his former owner Mike Keen, and competed him as a youngster (10 months through 15 months).

Thanks for asking...


.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh no Keith, thank you for answering. Congratulations on "your" new Tremblin Earth FC. I am the curious sort though, and what kind of field trial competition does one do with a 10-15 month old?


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like derby...
https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=137653


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats Keith! Very nice! Looks like a consistent AA dog also!
Bobby


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

He has been very consistent Bobby. He is a nice dog...


.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Melanie Foster said:


> Oh no Keith, thank you for answering. Congratulations on "your" new Tremblin Earth FC. I am the curious sort though, and what kind of field trial competition does one do with a 10-15 month old?


Melanie, you seam to be a bit sarcastic and critical in your statement.

I am the curious sort also, and I'm wondering if you know anything at all about training and trialing dogs...

Other than how to stroke a check once a month that is.

How many dogs that you have done any of the basics/transition work have went on to become titled?


https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=168871


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations Keith and to all who had a part in the making of FC Tex.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

I had the pleasure of judging Kate and Tex last year and was very impressed. I could tell that it was only a matter of a short time before he would become successful. Congratulations to all involved with this fine animal.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations Keith


----------



## rholton (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations Keith.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats Keith and all involved in training and running him!! You should be proud!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to keith and all involved in tex' accumulated accomplishments! 

melanie, i once *petted* a dog that made fc. i woulda bragged about it in an rtf thread but you skeered me!


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats:
Keith FC Tremblin Earth Cosmic Rider (Tex)

Bo & Jane Gaskamp Viking's Calamity Kate MH (Kate)


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

captainjack said:


> Melanie, you seam to be a bit sarcastic and critical in your statement.
> I am the curious sort also, and I'm wondering if you know anything at all about training and trialing dogs...
> Other than how to stroke a check once a month that is.
> How many dogs that you have done any of the basics/transition work have went on to become titled?


Thank you
MP


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations Keith.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

First of all congratulations to FC Tex's owner and the handler that titled him.

It's a sad day when a professional has to use RTF as his own blog for achievements. Amateurs have at it, but somehow I think it is not something A or even B pros choose to do to market themselves, or at least I have not seen it here this often until now. Their achievements are on the Event board week after week. Just think if all the Pros came on here introducing their new client dogs and pups possibly for future sale. The culture of RTF would become a huge marketing tool which is not what it was meant to become. I'm sure the followers would enjoy a blog on your website or Facebook.


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

ErinsEdge said:


> First of all congratulations to FC Tex's owner and the handler that titled him.
> 
> It's a sad day when a professional has to use RTF as his own blog for achievements. Amateurs have at it, but somehow I think it is not something A or even B pros choose to do to market themselves, or at least I have not seen it here this often until now. Their achievements are on the Event board week after week. Just think if all the Pros came on here introducing their new client dogs and pups possibly for future sale. The culture of RTF would become a huge marketing tool which is not what it was meant to become. I'm sure the followers would enjoy a blog on your website or Facebook.


That's why they have the title and author of the thread in plain sight before you click on it. You don't have to click and read every post. If a pro wants to use this board to announce how excited he is about a title or new puppy, go right ahead. It shows they still care about the game they play.
Eric


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations Keith. You deserve to be proud and you can express that anywhere you wish. It has been said that it takes a village to raise a child and our canine friends find their accomplishments the same way. No one does it truly alone. We have training partners to thank, land owners, family& friends for support and the list goes on. Again, good for you!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Congrads.
I'll give ya the first FC.
No more braggin ya here.
Sue


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks Bev...hope you guys are well.




.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats Keith and Miss Kate, Al and Jason have done a great job with Tex.
I hope they can get you another FC, Reese, is training hard for AA stakes 
and maybe she will breakout this summer.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Gregg, even though I "only" bred and raised Reese (and hand picked her for Jerry to train  ) I still have great interest in her future. I worked tirelessly for 8 weeks on those pups.  

She is a special girl and I am sure Al and Jason will afford her/you the opportunities to succeed!

Congrats on her previous success btw, and many many more ribbons to come!



.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Oh no Keith, thank you for answering. Congratulations on "your" new Tremblin Earth FC. I am the curious sort though, and what kind of field trial competition does one do with a 10-15 month old?





ErinsEdge said:


> First of all congratulations to FC Tex's owner and the handler that titled him.
> 
> It's a sad day when a professional has to use RTF as his own blog for achievements. Amateurs have at it, but somehow I think it is not something A or even B pros choose to do to market themselves, or at least I have not seen it here this often until now. Their achievements are on the Event board week after week. Just think if all the Pros came on here introducing their new client dogs and pups possibly for future sale. The culture of RTF would become a huge marketing tool which is not what it was meant to become. I'm sure the followers would enjoy a blog on your website or Facebook.


Out of complete couriousity I wold like to know the last FC either of you have made, bred, trained or even named for that matter? Once you answer that I would like to point out that Keith uses this forum in a much more tasteful mannor than both of you ever will! To get on a public forum and piss on someone's accomplishment when YOU could only dream of breeding, training, or even naming the next FC is in poor taste! You should take a look at your attitude, it's glaringly obvious you will never be competitive and so you'll just throw stones! Check yourself your not fooling any one!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Nice job with both Tex and Reese. Good luck this fall with your dogs.

BTW, I am also a Seuss fan...

"A person's a person, no matter how small."

Double entendre intended regards...


----------



## Stewart Clay (Mar 20, 2012)

Congratulations Keith!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

jeff evans said:


> Out of complete couriousity I wold like to know the last FC either of you have made, bred, trained or even named for that matter? Once you answer that I would like to point out that Keith uses this forum in a much more tasteful mannor than both of you ever will! To get on a public forum and piss on someone's accomplishment when YOU could only dream of breeding, training, or even naming the next FC is in poor taste! You should take a look at your attitude, it's glaringly obvious you will never be competitive and so you'll just throw stones! Check yourself your not fooling any one!


I believe like good Christian women they were merely referencing the principle outlined here....

James 4:16 - 

New International Version (©1984)
As it is, you boast and brag. All such boasting is evil.
New Living Translation (©2007)
Otherwise you are boasting about your own plans, and all such boasting is evil.
English Standard Version (©2001)
As it is, you boast in your arrogance. All such boasting is evil.
New American Standard Bible (©1995)
But as it is, you boast in your arrogance; all such boasting is evil.
King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
But now ye rejoice in your boastings: all such rejoicing is evil.

With that said, Congratulation to me. You see I've been reviewing the threads on RTF and I didn't realize how successful I've been. I had to go update my page with new successes I forgot I had. For example, I once fed a cookie to Carbon. I'm so proud that became a NFC with my help. Years ago I petted Cosmo, my success with his FT career and especially his breedings are clearly evident. I threw a bumper for Pirate, clearly that mark in tall grass set a tone for his focus and marking ability that sets his and my success apart. My list goes on and on, for example I have a full blood brother to Pete Goodall's dog Zeus, may he RIP, and if it wasn't for my discussion with Pete about how they are similar and different, who knows, Zeus probably would never have finished those nationals. In closing I don't want to make you folks feel bad because you haven't experienced the success i've had, not everyone can be like me....

I'm gonna burn in hades. See you all there.....


/Paul


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

this place is a great resource, abused by many.

Just train dogs. wow.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

ErinsEdge said:


> The culture of RTF would become a huge marketing tool which is not what it was meant to become. I'm sure the followers would enjoy a blog on your website or Facebook.


In case you haven't noticed, there is a lot of "marketing" going on around here. If you think about some of the popular threads on RTF the include, Top Sires/Dams, Best Young Dog Trainer, Which breedings produce females with bottom, etc. All of which people are voicing their opinions and justifying their opinion with results from specific sires/dams and what they've produced. Take a look at the top of your screen, there's advertisements running to market both products and services and I don't see you calling foul on those responsible for those ads. 

I wanted to make sure you noticed that Keith congratulated both the current owner and Al Arthur on their work/dedication with Tex. It appears from your comments that you might have missed that.

More importantly, congratulations Keith.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Paul you crack me up.
Sue


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Take a look at the top of your screen, there's advertisements running to market both products and services and I don't see you calling foul on those responsible for those ads.


That's because those people PAY to be sponsors and Chris is selective about who he accepts as a sponsor. The Classifieds are set up for ads and those are FREE. Those are the acceptable marketing areas, not posting on the main board no matter how indirectly it is done.


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

ErinsEdge said:


> That's because those people PAY to be sponsors and Chris is selective about who he accepts as a sponsor. The Classifieds are set up for ads and those are FREE. Those are the acceptable marketing areas, not posting on the main board no matter how indirectly it is done.


Nancy Planasch
It's a sad day when Erins Edge use RTF as her own blog for advertising Fido-Vite dealer, 
The culture of RTF would become a huge marketing tool which is not what it was meant to become. I'm sure the followers would enjoy a blog on your website or Facebook
hypocrite a person who pretends to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, Principals etc., that he or she does not actually possess, especially a person whose actions belie stated beliefs. 

I believe that Keith is congratulating the trainer Al Athur & Owner Kate Simonds in the op.

FC Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider.....Tex...won the Open in Maine!

This is the first Tremblin Earth dog to title FC...I am proud of Al Arthur, Miss Kate Simonds, and especially Tex. 
Great job guys! 
KF


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Homepages are allowed as part of the membership or the option would not be there-they are not a blog on the open board.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

This place is retarded. Seriously, grow up people.


----------



## docG (Mar 9, 2011)

melanie and nancy,
can i congratulate my pro or anyone else when they do well with one of the dogs that i have been the breeder of the litter? just want to make sure i have it straight. i cant believe how much stupiderer i just got by responding to your input on this thread.


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats Keith


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

jeff evans said:


> Out of complete couriousity I wold like to know the last FC either of you have made, bred, trained or even named for that matter? Once you answer that I would like to point out that Keith uses this forum in a much more tasteful mannor than both of you ever will! To get on a public forum and piss on someone's accomplishment when YOU could only dream of breeding, training, or even naming the next FC is in poor taste! You should take a look at your attitude, it's glaringly obvious you will never be competitive and so you'll just throw stones! Check yourself your not fooling any one!


Dude, do your research, both Melanie and Nancy have bred FCs and one little red Firemark fluffy is on her way to the Nat Am right now as a 3 y.o. And can we say FC Premier's Riptide, hmmmm? Melanie's own current dog Jump got an Open 4th recently, she was on the Derby list, Nancy had one of her dogs QAA last summer. There's more, but you get the idea. I hope.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Rainmaker said:


> Dude, do your research, both Melanie and Nancy have bred FCs and one little red Firemark fluffy is on her way to the Nat Am right now as a 3 y.o. And can we say FC Premier's Riptide, hmmmm? Melanie's own current dog Jump got an Open 4th recently, she was on the Derby list, Nancy had one of her dogs QAA last summer. There's more, but you get the idea. I hope.


I don't get the idea. Go full disclosure and tell us who trained the dogs. And who ran the dogs. Don't know about Nancy and not gonna look it up because she didn't start this bs but a quick glance at Melanie's dog it looks like the dog wouldn't even know who she is. Not to mention the many, many trials without a placement. Now that's not such a big deal for most folks, but for someone like Melanie, who knows more about dogs and their training than all other trainers and handlers on the face if the Earth combined, and who is always calling other RTFers out on their accomplishments, well that's nothing more than stroking a check. And every single RTFer could do that.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

captainjack said:


> I don't get the idea. Go full disclosure and tell us who trained the dogs. And who ran the dogs. Don't know about Nancy and not gonna look it up because she didn't start this bs but a quick glance at Melanie's dog it looks like the dog wouldn't even know who she is. Not to mention the many, many trials without a placement. Now that's not such a big deal for most folks, but for someone like Melanie, who knows more about dogs and their training than all other trainers and handlers on the face if the Earth combined, and who is always calling other RTFers out on their accomplishments, well that's nothing more than stroking a check. And every single RTFer could do that.


That's not what Jeff asked, he said neither had ever bred an FC, blah blah, as for the rest, I don't know and don't care who trained or handled the dogs, I'm not anti-pro. Besides which, talk about the pot calling the kettle black as being the fountain of all knowledge regarding HT and FT, whew, you're mighty prolific yourself. Or is it only people who don't use pros allowed to have any input or knowledge about dog training?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Rainmaker said:


> That's not what Jeff asked, he said neither had ever bred an FC, blah blah, as for the rest, I don't know and don't care who trained or handled the dogs, I'm not anti-pro. Besides which, talk about the pot calling the kettle black as being the fountain of all knowledge regarding HT and FT, whew, you're mighty prolific yourself. Or is it only people who don't use pros allowed to have any input or knowledge about dog training?


The difference is that I'm not searching out and attacking and deminishing the accomplishments of others. And I'm certainly not anti-pro, but to me there Is a huge difference between breeding or owning an FC and training an FC from the ground up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

captainjack said:


> Don't know about Nancy and not gonna look it up because she didn't start this bs but a quick glance at Melanie's dog it looks like the dog wouldn't even know who she is. Not to mention the many, many trials without a placement.


I just unfriended you from EE.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Melanie Foster said:


> I just unfriended you from EE.


Oh no! Please reconsider your Excellence. Seriously. How could you have ever thought I was your friend?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

captainjack said:


> The difference is that I'm not searching out and attacking and deminishing the accomplishments of others. And I'm certainly not anti-pro, but to me there Is a huge difference between breeding or owning an FC and training an FC from the ground up.


That isn't the question I was answering, I responded very directly to Jeff's post with the FACTS he was so sadly ignorant of, I don't know what your beef is and don't care.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

captainjack said:


> Oh no! Please reconsider your Excellence. Seriously. How could you have ever thought I was your friend?


Bless your heart.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats to those associated with Tex. To some of the other posters. Wow....just wow.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Rainmaker said:


> That's not what Jeff asked, he said neither had ever bred an FC, blah blah, as for the rest,_* I don't know and don't care who trained or handled the dogs*_, I'm not anti-pro. Besides which, talk about the pot calling the kettle black as being the fountain of all knowledge regarding HT and FT, whew, you're mighty prolific yourself. Or is it only people who don't use pros allowed to have any input or knowledge about dog training?


Thanks for answering my question about which one has named an FC! Believe me,...it matters who trains and handles the dog


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm going to hell.


/paul


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

jeff evans said:


> *Out of complete couriousity I wold like to know the last FC either of you have made, bred, trained or even named for that matter*? Once you answer that I would like to point out that Keith uses this forum in a much more tasteful mannor than both of you ever will! To get on a public forum and piss on someone's accomplishment when* YOU could only dream of breeding, training, or even naming the next FC is in poor taste! You should take a look at your attitude, it's glaringly obvious you will never be competitive and so you'll just throw stones*! Check yourself your not fooling any one!





jeff evans said:


> Thanks for answering my question about which one has named an FC! Believe me,...it matters who trains and handles the dog


Jeff, look at your own post and what you asked, I even bolded some of it for you. If you need help with the reading comprehension, just ask. ;-) Next time you call someone out, at least get your facts in order, hate derailing such an otherwise incredibly valuable thread.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Nothing better than a good old fashion cat fight.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Melanie and Nancy, you chicks are ridiculous!!!!
Kim, I don't get your jumping on their wagon?
Glen, doesn't criticize anyone on this forum and simply states facts.
BTW, I don't think you gals want to run against Glen or Jeff.
Just sayin

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

golfandhunter said:


> Melanie and Nancy, you chicks are ridiculous!!!!
> Kim, I don't get your jumping on their wagon?
> Glen, doesn't criticize anyone on this forum and simply states facts.
> BTW, I don't think you gals want to run against Glen or Jeff.
> ...


Sweets, I'm terribly sorry I ever tried to clarify on Jeff's statement that Melanie and Nancy haven't ever done anything with regards to FT, pardon me for the transgression. Waste of time to even open RTF for more than Events anymore. But, I've run a few quals and there were handlers like Rorem, Avant, D. Farmer, Stawski, my own trainers, and some pretty darned accomplished amateurs, I'm not afraid to walk to the line against big names if I have the dog. We're running our first Am this weekend, it's a tough crowd of very talented dogs, I don't expect to get far, I do expect to have fun and watch great dogwork. Running against Glen or Jeff? Please.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to FC Tex.

Switzerland Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Keith,

Congrats on Tex's open win to all involved with a obviously talented dog.

The rest of this is BS.

Janet


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I see a new reality TV show based on certain threads on RTF.

I didn't quote because I don't know how.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Travis Schneider said:


> Nothing better than a good old fashion cat fight.


hmm..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpCDcoxl9pE


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> That's because those people PAY to be sponsors and Chris is selective about who he accepts as a sponsor. The Classifieds are set up for ads and those are FREE. Those are the acceptable marketing areas, not posting on the main board no matter how indirectly it is done.


So if we thank our trainer for success, is that considered indirect marketing? Trying to understand what is acceptable.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Huge Congrads; A *First* *Ever *FC is a big event for everyone whether they, be an amateur, a pro, the breeder, the trainer, the owner, the co-owner, or even a just friend of anyone involved. Everyone has a right to be proud of such an accomplishment, and too crow it from the highest roof-top, for ~2-4 days after the event. (Longer than that and Your being greedy, and you must make effort to wipe the constant smile off your face @ 72hrs.)  Such events come around only once in a lifetime. Don't let the pettiness of others bring it down. Good luck on your continued performance. (We'll unless your running against me, then only average luck ).


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Jeff Huntington said:


> So if we thank our trainer for success, is that considered indirect marketing? Trying to understand what is acceptable.


Have you ever checked out the Event pages? It is full of congratulations from all, and especially amateurs and clients congratulating their Pros and the owners.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Rainmaker said:


> Sweets, I'm terribly sorry I ever tried to clarify on Jeff's statement that Melanie and Nancy haven't ever done anything with regards to FT, pardon me for the transgression. Waste of time to even open RTF for more than Events anymore. But, I've run a few quals and there were handlers like Rorem, Avant, D. Farmer, Stawski, my own trainers, and some pretty darned accomplished amateurs, _*I'm not afraid to walk to the line against big names if I have the dog. We're running our first Am this weekend*_, it's a tough crowd of very talented dogs, I don't expect to get far, I do expect to have fun and watch great dogwork. Running against Glen or Jeff? Please.


Let us know how that goes, and do you have the dog?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

jeff evans said:


> Let us know how that goes, and do you have the dog?


If you mean, is the dog in my hands, yes, I train every day pretty much. If you mean, do I have the dog to run against the big dogs, heck if I know what she'll do, we'll find out Saturday.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

I believe like good Christian women they were merely referencing the principle outlined here....

James 4:16 - 

New International Version(©1984)
As it is, you boast and brag. All such boasting is evil.
New Living Translation(©2007)
Otherwise you are boasting about your own plans, and all such boasting is evil.
English Standard Version(©2001)
As it is, you boast in your arrogance. All such boasting is evil.
New American Standard Bible(©1995)
But as it is, you boast in your arrogance; all such boasting is evil.
King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
But now ye rejoice in your boastings: all such rejoicing is evil.


very good. Now lets take a look to see how that word is used

Alazwn which is taken from the word braggadocio,,,Strongs number 213

Ro 1:30 
Backbiters , haters of God , despiteful , proud , boasters( alazwn 213), inventors of evil things , disobedient to parents, 
2Ti 3:2 
For men shall be lovers of their own selves , covetous , boasters( alazwn 213), proud , blasphemers , disobedient to parents , unthankful , unholy ,

Now if you can picture Keith using it in this way then fine.
However someone being the messenger of good news because of being proud of an accomplishment is far from that meaning

We all have done it and we all will continue. Its about enjoying the fruits of your labor. If you can't share it with anyone then life gets pretty mundane.
I'm guessing attitude is a key indicator. Keith seems like someone with integrity. So I'm guessing James 4 16 doesn't apply here.
educated guess is all


Pete


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Knowing Kieth, and he is a good *Christian* man, and meant no harm and tried to get no "free advertising" from what he said. He is just excited about a rare accomplishment and wanted to share it with his dog "friends". If I ever get an FC or AFC on one of my dogs, everyone that sees me will know about it. I don't care if they aren't interested in the least. I'm still telling them.

I congratulate Kieth, Al and all those involved in the accomplishment.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> Have you ever checked out the Event pages? It is full of congratulations from all, and especially amateurs and clients congratulating their Pros and the owners.


Actually I just hit the "new posts" button at the top and don't pay much attention to which forum the post is from. I guess the "general forum" is up to interpetation on what to put into it, much like this entire post. 

I'll post praises and such in the events section in the future so that the general forum can remain the undisturbed resource that it was meant to be.....


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS TO ALL INVOLVED!!!

To Tex's breeders Bo & Jane Gaskamp. You did it!!! You have bred your first FC!!!


----------

